# Sadzīves tehnika >  Saules kolektora niķis.

## simistors

Sveiki gudrās galvas !Problēma sekojoša. Ir ūdens saules kolektors, strādā perfekti, līdz brīdim, kad nodeg tā vadība. Shēma vienkārša - divi sensori lm335z,komparators lm393, lauķis stp60ne06 Aizdomas ir par ekranēšanas vajadzību, vai tā ir pareizā doma Ko ekranēt-vadus uz sensoriem, vai pašu iespiedplati ? hmmm... barošana 9v, viss atrodas plastmasas korpusā un līdz kolektoram 20 m telefona 4 dzīslu istabas kabelis. Trīs reiz pa sezonu ir nosvilis šis pasākums..... Ir nianse- telpā, kur atrodas vadība ir dienasgaismas spuldzes(daudz). Šķiet, kā tās varētu radīt traucējumus, bet vai tā ir  Varbūt zibens ?Pateicos   par kādu ieteikumu, vai norādi/virzienu uz kuru pusi rakt. paldies.

----------


## next

Un kas tur nosvilst?
Ja laukjis tad varbuut no taa ka vadiibas daljaa gjeneraacija iestaajas.
Kas tur par slodzi izejaa?
No kurienes baroshana?
Ko tai fignjai vispaar jaadara?
Bez sheemas taa taada ziileeshana kafijas biezumos...

----------


## Didzis

Gan jau pērkons bija un iekārta sprāgst nost no zibens radītajiem elektromagnētikskajiem impulsiesm.Tur pat pērkonu nevajag,lai lauķi garos vados nokautu. Labs zemējums, ekranēti vadi,metāla korpuss, tie būtu Tavi draugi. Protams, pērkona laikā, jāpielūdz pērkontēvs  ::

----------


## simistors

1. nosvilst  lm393(citreiz lauķis) tagad stāv irfz44.
2.lauķim slodze relejs 12v(slēgā cirkulācijas sūkni).
3.barošana (melns ķīniešu no-name tra'fiņš +tiltiņš+kondiķis) nestabilizēta.
4. paldies Didzi. par zemējumu galīgi biju piemirsis.

Vēl viens novērojums. Kad slēdz telpā apgaismojumu, tad arī shēma grib slēgties iekšā raustīdamās.

----------


## next

> Vēl viens novērojums. Kad slēdz telpā apgaismojumu, tad arī shēma grib slēgties iekšā raustīdamās.


 Vienmeer vai tikai reizeem?
Varbuut komparatoram lielaaku histereezi jaauztaisa.

----------


## simistors

Tikai tad, kad ir tuvu nostrādes brīdis. Dzenoties pēc santīma, starp sensoriem ir iestatīta pāris C starpība.  Paldies par domu gājienu.

----------


## Isegrim

Vēl ieteiktu piestabilizēt barošanu un tīkla filtru pielietot (kādas droseles un "caurejas" kondiķi). Varistors pārsprieguma gadījumiem nekaitētu.

----------


## simistors

> Vēl ieteiktu piestabilizēt barošanu un tīkla filtru pielietot (kādas droseles un "caurejas" kondiķi). Varistors pārsprieguma gadījumiem nekaitētu.


 Paldies Isegrim.  Tīkla filtru no ATX paņemšu, bet kas ir "'caurejas kondiķis"' ?

----------


## Isegrim

Saukts arī par caurvada kondensatoru. Smalkākos filtros tiek pielietoti. Kārtīgs, īsts zemējums vēlams.

----------

